

Don't Play Hurt - Harkins
http://push.cx/2008/dont-play-hurt

======
biohacker42
When I worked for a startup 200+ DLOC days were the average. And it was all
good elegant code, nut just lots of it.

Now that I'm working for a paycheck in corporate cubicle, I'm not producing
bad or worse code, I'm just producing ~ 20-30DLOC a day and that's apparently
great in cubiclevile.

~~~
ConradHex
Sorry, what's the D in DLOC?

~~~
jcromartie
Delivered.

~~~
biohacker42
Debugged lines of code.

------
Prrometheus
In Finance, "playing hurt" means working through a hangover. It's an important
ability to have.

------
peregrine
Yea I agree but we all need to pay the bills.

~~~
umjames
True, but there are people who pay the bills while being happy and motivated
at the same time doing things they like.

So don't settle for being miserable just to pay the bills. Life's too short
for that.

------
jodrellblank
The original c2 link seems to conflate several concepts, and come off worse
because of it.

\- working despite being sick \- working despite being temporarily bored or
disinterested \- working despite being unmotivated long term on the
job/project \- working sub-optimally despite being able to identify ways you
could work better and be happier (win-win changes), but changes which you are
not allowed to make.

I wish some of those people posting about how great their code and employers
are were writing the sort of software I get to use on a daily basis. :/

~~~
SwellJoe
I agree this is not c2's finest hour. But, there are serious gems of wisdom
all over the place on c2. It's a seriously awesome source of knowledge.
Random, "drinking from a firehose", kind of knowledge...but it's worth soaking
in it every once in a while.

